# Racing saddle ideas for WIDE sit bones, around 165-175mm width



## bbulmann (Aug 22, 2012)

*Racing saddle ideas for WIDE sit bones, 165-175mm width... BG/Romin? Terry? Brooks?*

I attended a recent bike handling workshop in which the instructor mentioned one reason I wasn't cornering well was that I wasn't completely sitting on my saddle, because it was way too narrow. I'm not a big guy, but I got BG fitted for a saddle and apparently came in around 168mm or so. Yup, we measured twice. The BG fitting was at a Specialized shop (not affiliated with the instructor), but Specialized only makes one saddle larger than 155mm, the Romin in 168mm, coming in over $100. (My current saddle is around 140.)

Besides some Ebay finds from China, anyone have ideas on other racing saddles made around 165-175mm? Anyone riding on any?

I know the Terry Men's Liberator saddle is 172mm but it seems more geared toward touring.

And then there's always the Brooks aficionados. Brooks makes a wider version (ahem, ladies' version) of the Team Pro, in 176mm. I have no qualms sitting on a ladies' saddle if it's a good fit. Would be a rough break in period on a Brooks though.

Cheers!

Brent


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

There are lots of women's saddles meant to fit those with wide hips 

But seriously, Serfas and Terry make some men's saddles that are pretty darn wide. Look for touring-type saddles. You're going to have trouble finding wide performance saddles, because everyone is shooting for <150 gm saddles they have to be smaller and smaller.


----------



## bbulmann (Aug 22, 2012)

Do you have experience with any? I just edited the original post to include the Terry Liberator, which would fit my width before seeing your post. Great minds think alike.


----------



## DaveW88 (Sep 3, 2006)

bbulmann said:


> And then there's always the Brooks aficionados. Brooks makes a wider version (ahem, ladies' version) of the Team Pro, in 176mm. I have no qualms sitting on a ladies' saddle if it's a good fit. Would be a rough break in period on a Brooks though.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Brent


Why would you think there would be a problem with a Brooks? It would not be any harder that a modern racing saddle. People who talk about having to "break in" a Brooks saddle are usually touring riders who sit more upright for hours at a time. If you are racing you are probably in a more aero position, moving around more and sitting more on the "sit bones".


----------



## bbulmann (Aug 22, 2012)

DaveW88 said:


> Why would you think there would be a problem with a Brooks? It would not be any harder that a modern racing saddle. People who talk about having to "break in" a Brooks saddle are usually touring riders who sit more upright for hours at a time. If you are racing you are probably in a more aero position, moving around more and sitting more on the "sit bones".


Well, the Ladies' version of the Team Pro seems to taper into the nose a little less (wider in the middle). I have a leather Selle Italia touring saddle with similar shape, although it is taller, and have had chafing/rubbing issues on the inside of my thighs from the leather, even in an aero position. I assumed the brooks would be similar. Or at least assumed enough likelihood of a similarity that I don't want to spend $180 on a saddle no one stocks just to find out.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

bbulmann said:


> Do you have experience with any? I just edited the original post to include the Terry Liberator, which would fit my width before seeing your post. Great minds think alike.


The Liberator is a good saddle and I enjoyed riding one a number of years ago. Its not necessarily a 'race' saddle but it wouldn't get in the way during spirited riding. If it was for racing I would go with the Romin ahead of the Liberator, but both are good saddles.

If you're open to womens saddles, pretty much every saddle line has a model that wide.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

In my situation the solution wasn't a wider seat, but a flatter one. You may wish to pay attention to the curvature of the seat. This was the reccomendation to me just last week at R&A cycles and it was spot on.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Agreed, its the shape more so than the width.

A wide round to seat that is harder will not let your sit bones support your weight your tender bits will. A flatter seat in the same width would feel miles different and much more comfortable.

That Romin seat is flat out perfect for me from the first time I sat on it, the profile really lets you sit comfortably.
By the way, most Specialized dealers have demo seats you can try $25 dollar deposit that you get back or off your seat purchase...check it out!


----------



## bbulmann (Aug 22, 2012)

Bevo said:


> By the way, most Specialized dealers have demo seats you can try $25 dollar deposit that you get back or off your seat purchase...check it out!


Thanks- Unfortunately, this dealer had no demo seats in the 168 width, nor did any other dealers within an hour of me. They did offer the option to order it prepaid and if I didn't like it when it came in for a test ride, I could get a refund. It's hard to tell from a 10 min test ride how a saddle will feel in a 50 mile race. But better than nothing.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

kbiker3111 said:


> There are lots of women's saddles meant to fit those with wide hips


Why is this a joke? I know several guys who swear by women's saddles (not a double entendre). Seriously, this is going to be the best solution here as very, very few men's saddles are wider than 160.


----------



## bbulmann (Aug 22, 2012)

Hiro11 said:


> Why is this a joke? I know several guys who swear by women's saddles (not a double entendre). Seriously, this is going to be the best solution here as very, very few men's saddles are wider than 160.


I don't think he meant it as a joke... but if he did, I would ask the same question. I have no qualms riding a ladies' saddle, if the shape is good for me and allows for perineal relief. I've got quite the disproportioned body- narrow shoulders (fitted for 40cm bars), wide sit bones, long legs and short arms. Need a T-Rex bike.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

bbulmann said:


> I attended a recent bike handling workshop......
> 
> .... Brooks makes a wider version (ahem, ladies' version) of the Team Pro, in 176mm. I have no qualms sitting on a ladies' saddle if it's a good fit. Would be a rough break in period on a Brooks though.
> 
> Brent


don't put too much stock in the legend of Brooks break-in time. It takes a while for some, but others (including myself) can take a good-fitting Brooks out of the box and do as long a ride as my legs are capable of on that brand new saddle-- and my butt still feels much better than my legs. 

Break-in time is different for everyone, don't automatically assume it will be long or unpleasant.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hiro11 said:


> Why is this a joke? I know several guys who swear by women's saddles (not a double entendre). Seriously, this is going to be the best solution here as very, very few men's saddles are wider than 160.


It was a joke in the sense that I was saying he has a ladylike derriere, but I wouldn't begrudge anyone using a womens saddle. Certainly plenty of women use mens saddles.


----------



## bbulmann (Aug 22, 2012)

kbiker3111 said:


> It was a joke in the sense that I was saying he has a ladylike derriere, but I wouldn't begrudge anyone using a womens saddle. Certainly plenty of women use mens saddles.


My girlfriend does say I have quite an ass :blush2:


----------

